# 92 GTR speedo conversion



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

I've been looking around but so far haven't found anything truly solid on this. 

I'm looking to convert/add MPH units for the speedo as I am in the USA (and yes, Im to damn lazy to learn kph). 

I've seen some replacement faces for the speedo, but I'm under the assumption that its not just a simple "bolt on" in that regard, correct? 

Some help with sorting this out would be appreciated as I do need to get this done asap.

Thanks.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

xDamonWolfx said:


> I've been looking around but so far haven't found anything truly solid on this.
> 
> I'm looking to convert/add MPH units for the speedo as I am in the USA (and yes, Im to damn lazy to learn kph).
> 
> ...


You have three options:

1) A new speedo, e.g. Nismo et al - will still be kph but offers potential for higher top speedo OR replace the dash with an aftermarket dash e.g. Dash2

2) Speedo drive converter - sort of a gearbox thing which mounts on the back of the speedo and gears the input signal from the speedo cable down. Will muck about with the speed signal going to the ecu, hicas etc. I'd say best avoided

3) Replacement speedo face. I fitted a new speedo face on my with a larger range. Bad side is that the trip meters still read in kms but I can live with that. Also a potential issue in the once beyond 140mph or so you run out of speedo and I suppose if you went past ~160mph you'd hit the dial rest. Not an issue for me.

The pictures in my thread are MIA for some reason but here are some shots to give you an idea:


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

I see what you mean. I ended up just getting the 160mph faceplate for the time being. It'll work for my current needs and I'll eventually will be getting a haltech ECU w/ Dash and that'll take care of any speedo once that's done. 

Thanks for the pics and info though, makes me feel much more comfortable with how I'm going about it!


----------



## Mark SlideSquad (May 30, 2017)

xDamonWolfx said:


> I see what you mean. I ended up just getting the 160mph faceplate for the time being. It'll work for my current needs and I'll eventually will be getting a haltech ECU w/ Dash and that'll take care of any speedo once that's done.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and info though, makes me feel much more comfortable with how I'm going about it!


I know this is an older thread, but just to let you know, I am also in the USA and was looking for a solution for this. I found this place that sells faces for not just the stock GT-R speedo, but also for the Nismo (260km and 320km versions) as well as Tomei and Veilside speedo faces to MPH. I purchased a used 320km Nismo speedo and will be getting the MPH conversion through this company so I will be able to have a 200mph Nismo speedo. 

https://www.speedoconversionsolutions.com/collections/nissan

The Nismo specific face from 320km to 200mph I will be getting
https://www.speedoconversionsolutio...89-1994-nissan-r32-skyline-gt-r-nismo-200-mph

They even sell the center gauge overlay to convert to US standards 
https://www.speedoconversionsolutio...994-nissan-r32-skyline-gt-r-center-gauges-mph


----------



## kenecchi (Dec 7, 2014)

4th option - Remember that 100kph = about 60mph...it's pretty easy.


----------

